

Why I'm Leaving London - ascorbic
http://boingboing.net/2015/06/29/why-im-leaving-london.html

======
sithadmin
>But London is a city whose two priorities are turning itself into a
playground for the most corrupt global elites who are turning neighbourhoods
into soulless collections of empty, high-rise safe-deposit boxes in the sky

...and he chooses to go to Los Angeles, of all places?

~~~
prawn
I was in the US for two months recently with a few stretches in LA. A lot of
LA that I saw was fairly low-rise and with character (e.g., Venice). Things
like pavement and roads are getting pretty run-down and I got the impression
that the country/state/council can't quite afford to maintain everything, but
it didn't feel overrun with high-rise development. There were thousands of
curious houses/bungalows/cottages with unique gardens and so on.

I imagine if you're trying to cross LA, it's hardly walkable and gets a bit
grim, but if you live and play in say the Venice and Santa Monica areas, I
could see how that would make for a decent home. (I am however oblivious to
the costs of real estate there.)

------
saynotouk
I got out too, for very similar reasons plus a few additional ones. London and
the UK is pretty much not worth staying in currently and neither is most of
Europe. Personally, despite it's 'failings', the US makes sense but I'd be
tempted to recommend Canada first then the US as close second.

~~~
branchless
I got out of London and escaped to Canada.

As the author notes one of the worst things about London is the way so many
drink the cool aid.

For me The Daily Mash really sums it up best:

[http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/london-
property-m...](http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/london-property-
market-boosted-by-people-pretending-grim-places-are-great-2013053070398)

> Professor Henry Brubaker of the Institute for Studies said: “Buying a place
> in London is a bit like organising a wedding – everything is absurdly
> expensive and not what you really want, but you just have to suck it up
> because it’s all so bloody brilliant.”

------
diamonis
London was destroyed by mass immigration thanks to Blair wanting to rub our
faces in diversity.

A young British soldier is butchered in the street with his head sawn off in
front of everybody and you're complaining about your rent.

~~~
panza
Help me out here. Are you genuinely saying that the economic conditions would
be more favourable for the author if London were less diverse?

~~~
venomsnake
Prevent foreigners from owning property and we are done with the current boom.

